# Any high quality Amtrak DVD's out there?



## Mike S. (Jan 20, 2007)

I use the term "DVD" loosely. I'm sort of an videophile. I've got a pretty decent setup runnning now (Samsung 42in Plasma HDTV), Direct TV with HD Service and a Playstation 3 (Blue-Ray HD DVD). I have recently been purchasing some train DVD's (mostly Amtrak related) and I'm usually consistently dissapointed with the qualtiy of the video. I know its too much ask for any recent HD Amtrak Discs, but how about any Amtrak related DVD's that were actually filmed.......say in the late 90's/2000's. It seems like all the DVD's I've bought were once a available on VHS (sure sign of low quality) and were made into a DVD simply for the ease of format, not to take advantage of the superior video.

So in summary...any high quality Amtrak DVD's out there?

Mike S.


----------



## XNWA (Jan 20, 2007)

Mike S. said:


> I use the term "DVD" loosely. I'm sort of an videophile. I've got a pretty decent setup runnning now (Samsung 42in Plasma HDTV), Direct TV with HD Service and a Playstation 3 (Blue-Ray HD DVD). I have recently been purchasing some train DVD's (mostly Amtrak related) and I'm usually consistently dissapointed with the qualtiy of the video. I know its too much ask for any recent HD Amtrak Discs, but how about any Amtrak related DVD's that were actually filmed.......say in the late 90's/2000's. It seems like all the DVD's I've bought were once a available on VHS (sure sign of low quality) and were made into a DVD simply for the ease of format, not to take advantage of the superior video.
> So in summary...any high quality Amtrak DVD's out there?
> 
> Mike S.


I have rented many dvd's on rail travel from Netflix.


----------

